# 6.2



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Any one tow with one? I haven't seen any negative reviews for it. I will be towing a dump trailer in the spring 

Not interested in a diesel right now.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Have been getting rid of all my diesel pickups and going with the 6.2 gas. Tow's just fine and pushes with 8'6 v-plow great.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Whiffyspark;1817864 said:


> Any one tow with one? I haven't seen any negative reviews for it. I will be towing a dump trailer in the spring
> 
> Not interested in a diesel right now.


A friend/PS member pulls a Bobcat S-650 with trailer, etc.... he's pulling about 11K with no complaints about performance. He also pushes with a 9.2 Boss DXT with wings, again plenty of power. Keep in mind we're about 5500-6000ft elevation and at sea level you'd have more power.
He's a die hard diesel guy but couldn't justify the extra $6-7K for what he's using the truck for.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Whiffyspark;1817864 said:


> Any one tow with one? I haven't seen any negative reviews for it. I will be towing a dump trailer in the spring
> 
> Not interested in a diesel right now.


Tow about a 7,700 lb skidsteer on a 5 ton dual axle trsiler with no problems. Have a 2011 f350 6.2l.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

BUFF;1817872 said:


> A friend/PS member pulls a Bobcat S-650 with trailer, etc.... he's pulling about 11K with no complaints about performance. He also pushes with a 9.2 Boss DXT with wings, again plenty of power. Keep in mind we're about 5500-6000ft elevation and at sea level you'd have more power.
> He's a die hard diesel guy but couldn't justify the extra $6-7K for what he's using the truck for.


Same issue here. I don't want to go used because it's going to double as a family truck. Think I'm going back into the trades for a while to build up a piggy bank


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Buddy has one with a XLS on it. Got to try it and it has plenty of power. Now he did say it got terrible mileage towing his landscape trailer. 7-8mpg range.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

2012 E250 ,pulls everything I need it too. Don't even know the dump trailer is back there.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Found out a dodge similarly equipped with 6.4 can be had for $31k. An xl 250 is going to be 37 sticker. 

Chevy was almost 40 for WT trim. WTF lol


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Still a Dodge though.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Whiffyspark;1817975 said:


> Found out a dodge similarly equipped with 6.4 can be had for $31k. An xl 250 is going to be 37 sticker.
> 
> Chevy was almost 40 for WT trim. WTF lol


Sticker......ha...

U looking at 14 or 15

GV,when you a get a party van ?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

1olddogtwo;1817980 said:


> Sticker......ha...
> 
> U looking at 14 or 15
> 
> GV,when you a get a party van ?


If like to find a 14. 4k cash back

Last truck I brought stickers at 27 and paid 20 otd. Granted that was 07 lol


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

grandview;1817978 said:


> Still a Dodge though.


I'm a ford guy all day long. But do own a dodge that in replacing. Will always have at least one ford though lol


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

1olddogtwo;1817980 said:


> Sticker......ha...
> 
> U looking at 14 or 15
> 
> GV,when you a get a party van ?


I do own a Dodge caravan ,does that count?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

grandview;1817986 said:


> I do own a Dodge caravan ,does that count?


No

That's worse than owning a Kia


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Whiffyspark;1817987 said:


> No
> 
> That's worse than owning a Kia


Lifetime powertrain on it.Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Whiffyspark;1817984 said:


> If like to find a 14. 4k cash back
> 
> Last truck I brought stickers at 27 and paid 20 otd. Granted that was 07 lol


4K...........depends on what you pick. Do best rebate and outside financing


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

grandview;1817988 said:


> Lifetime powertrain on it.Thumbs Up


My dodge jeep has lifetime recalls...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What's 500.00 a month for the next 72 months.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

1olddogtwo;1817993 said:


> My dodge jeep has lifetime recalls...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Old school math or new school?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

grandview;1817996 said:


>


it does have a Tinkerbell steering wheel cover


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

1olddogtwo;1817993 said:


> My dodge jeep has lifetime recalls...


Lmao. I'll look into outside financing. I have 10k to put down so that'll help

You ever had a 250? I called insurance earlier and she said sometimes a 350 is cheaper?

I pay fing 1900 a year for an 01 dodge


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Whiffyspark;1818000 said:


> Lmao. I'll look into outside financing. I have 10k to put down so that'll help
> 
> You ever had a 250? I called insurance earlier and she said sometimes a 350 is cheaper?
> 
> I pay fing 1900 a year for an 01 dodge


I don't even pay that on 2 new trucks.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

grandview;1818001 said:


> I don't even pay that on 2 new trucks.


I wish. I pay $2800, sucks being young sometimes


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

grandview;1818001 said:


> I don't even pay that on 2 new trucks.


I'm 24. They claimed an "accident" on my personal insurance when I filed for body damage. Accidentally hit a stump in my mother in laws yard and screwed the door up

They raised my rates 10k over 5 years for a $3500 repair. What is the point of insurance lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Whiffyspark;1818000 said:


> Lmao. I'll look into outside financing. I have 10k to put down so that'll help
> 
> You ever had a 250? I called insurance earlier and she said sometimes a 350 is cheaper?
> 
> I pay fing 1900 a year for an 01 dodge


Not the to sound cold, that's not my problem..... Its hers. I don't have a clue on our monthly bills. As long as the check is direct deposit we don't discuss money. If I want something, I just buy it. Its her problem to write the check. Hell I don't even take a weekly allowance anymore. I keep all my expense check and side jobs for pocket coin.

I'll ask in the am what my cost is, last truck had 3 claims and this one was 65 on sticker.....maybe I don't want to know.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

The 5.7 Hemi was the strongest engine available in a gas powered truck, and pretty much bullet proof. No reason to think that the 6.4 will be any different.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

I love the 6.2 I plow with a 9'2 v and trust me this thing has plenty of power. I towed around 11k the other day with no problems at all. I get about 10-12 towing with 33inch tires . Plowing it goes down but that's expected


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Me and dad were talking this morning and he tells me only an idiot would pay 35 grand for a truck blah blah blah. He hasn't brought a truck since 01. Obviously prices have changed. 

So I asked him what should I buy? That's the bare minium of what I need. 

He circles a reg cab v6 150 2wd. And he was serious. Wonderful choice dad lol $18k vs 33 for the dodge 

I already have a 2wd 150 and that was the bigger waste f money I ever spent


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Firm believer in buying what you need plus 10℅


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

1olddogtwo;1818067 said:


> Firm believer in buying what you need plus 10℅


Not him. Lol

I said I brought a 16 foot gooseneck wtf am I supposed to pull it with.

His response? Why did your ******* by that when you don't have a 7 day work week

He tried to put a dump insert in a 94 150 heads ago for mulch, but ended up with a trailer for his 350


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Well this is about how big a trailer you can pull.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah that ain't happening lol


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I AM the guy David (buff) was talking about.. I have a 2013 f350 reg cab with the 6.2. It is the first gas truck I have ever owned but it's a GREAT truck. Sure, it doesn't have the power of my modded diesels but it has way more than you need for work. Sure it drinks more fuel but for the higher initial cost and higher maintance costs the diesels don't make sense for work anymore.. this truck pulls better than a stock 7.3psd. I would buy it again.. got her in October of last year and have just over 20k on the ticker.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

What does everyone see out there for financing. Ford is 4.9% Im looking at a new 14 or 15 F250 or F350 6.2

I need the payload for the spreader and plow. 2015 F350 $32,500 or a 2014 F250 $30,400.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Took all the debates and outside financing .09


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

1olddogtwo;1821657 said:


> Took all the debates and outside financing .09


Local or national lender??


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

rob_cook2001;1821466 said:


> this truck pulls better than a stock 7.3psd.


BLASPHEMERRRRRRR!!!!! Didn't you know the 7.3 can pull mountains down, spin all four fast enough that you can cross small bodies of water by floating, and get 430 miles per gallon, and never break down while reaching 6,534,000 miles on two oil changes?!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

MatthewG;1821665 said:


> Local or national lender??


National, and for the life of me I can't remember who. My score is north of 830.

She pays the bills, I just spent it


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Sawboy;1821692 said:


> BLASPHEMERRRRRRR!!!!! Didn't you know the 7.3 can pull mountains down, spin all four fast enough that you can cross small bodies of water by floating, and get 430 miles per gallon, and never break down while reaching 6,534,000 miles on two oil changes?!


Its true, that truck has a trip edge on it too


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

Sawboy;1821692 said:


> BLASPHEMERRRRRRR!!!!! Didn't you know the 7.3 can pull mountains down, spin all four fast enough that you can cross small bodies of water by floating, and get 430 miles per gallon, and never break down while reaching 6,534,000 miles on two oil changes?!


you are confusing the 7.3 with the dodge cummings engine.
those are all things a cummings can do.

a 7.3 will never break any land speed records, but it will putter along damn near forever, while getting 15-18 mpg.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

tjctransport;1821733 said:


> you are confusing the 7.3 with the dodge cummings engine.
> those are all things a cummings can do.
> 
> a 7.3 will never break any land speed records, but it will putter along damn near forever, while getting 15-18 mpg.


You WILL get there, might be late though lol.


----------



## RSE (Nov 27, 2012)

6.2 no problems at all. Pull 7k machine up hills all day, push a 8'2" DXT loaded with snow almost at idle.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I have a 2015 F350 6.2 and that thing wont pull nothing still sitting in my drive 149 miles on it and still waiting for my dump bed 4 weeks now


----------



## RSE (Nov 27, 2012)

Antlerart06;1836696 said:


> I have a 2015 F350 6.2 and that thing wont pull nothing still sitting in my drive 149 miles on it and still waiting for my dump bed 4 weeks now


If it "won't pull nothing" it must be able to pull something because proper grammer dictates won't gets cancelled out by nothingThumbs Up


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

He is from Missouri...


----------

